# 14' Cruze Diesel sitting in autobody shop... now wont start



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Unplug the battery. Wait. Plug it back in.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

If what Snipesy suggests doesn't work, it could very likely be the EGR valve. Mine was in for an oil change (not the dealer) and they pulled it out of the shop no problem when they finished. I went to pick it up and it wouldn't stay running either. Same conditions as you're describing. With the help of the Facebook group it was narrowed down to the EGR valve. Sure enough, the autoshop took it off and it was caked with soot. They cleaned it and it ran great. Dealer ended up replacing it with a revised part under warranty.

Unfortunately, I can't be of any assistance in locating where it is or how to clean it, I'm not very technical when it comes to the engine components. The shop you're at should be familiar with it, have them take a look at it.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

EGR valve most likely


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Sounds like the same scenario I was in a few months back.

When I bought my car from an auction lot, I was able to start it and drive it onto my tow dolly for the drive home and it seemed to run great which made me feel relieved at that point(buying it sight unseen). After an eight hour tow back home, I tried to unload it and it would barely run. I was absolutely puzzled and terrified because I remember thinking the same thing about the timing since it didn't sound like it should. I kept trying to start it, it would start then stall. Finally I decided I was going to do a neutral slam into reverse just to get the thing off the dolly(not to any extreme, I was just pissed at that point) and it seemed to be fine at after about 5 or 10 minutes of trying to keep it running. Once off the dolly I floored it up and down my driveway and never had a problem since. That was over 6k miles ago.

Maybe because I was able to get it running and revved it up a few times? Maybe it's been fine since then because I like to use my power and not drive light-footed and there's less soot build-up? Or maybe it was a fluke from the previous impact of the crash? Who knows, but when I scanned for codes, there was one for the fuel pump module that I was able to reset and it never came back as well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Difficult to start and/or start then stall definitely sounds like textbook CTD EGR sticking open.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’d try @Snipesy ‘s battery suggestion first.

But if no success, there’s an excellent EGR thread by @MP81. Click HERE and go to Post #31 for pics and location of EGR.


----------



## Plomaman (May 15, 2017)

What would this accomplish? ECU related?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The CTD can sometimes get itself confused on occasion, kind of allows the ECU a chance to "rest" and thus "reset", if it's running funky or...not running.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

use the search

egr removal and cleaning is well laid out


----------



## Plomaman (May 15, 2017)

Its mind blowing how the CTD's can run great and then just suddenly stop running after turning it off. No warnings that the EGR is going bad like rough idle, loss of power etc. It just decides it wont start leaving you stranded! I love the cars handling and good mpg's but I'm having second thoughts about getting another CTD. Too many issues like DEF fluid, and the kicker is how it goes into a downward mph spiral when anything is causing an emissions CEL, limiting the speed limit down to 15 mph if you dont get the problem fixed within a few months. Ridiculous imho.


----------



## Plomaman (May 15, 2017)

MP81 thanks a bunch for the pics, very helpful indeed! It looks like its located between the back of the engine and the firewall. Looks do-able from a backyard mechanics point of view ie. basic tools no dealer or special tools.


----------



## Plomaman (May 15, 2017)

MP81 said:


> The CTD can sometimes get itself confused on occasion, kind of allows the ECU a chance to "rest" and thus "reset", if it's running funky or...not running.


Thanks again! I'll try this first but my gut is telling me its the EGR. The mileage of 74K added to the car sitting in a repair shop points to EGR. Do you think when a CTD with mileage sits around for a while without running, the carbon somehow solidifies? I read another post of an almost identical situation where this guys Cruze was sideswiped and put into an autobody shop for only a week before the EGR went bad and wouldnt start.


----------



## Plomaman (May 15, 2017)

sounds like your fuel pump module was the problem and you cleared it...or possibly a vacuum lock in your fuel system that was cleared when you slammed it into reverse... whatever you did it worked


----------



## Plomaman (May 15, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> I’d try @*Snipesy* ‘s battery suggestion first.
> 
> But if no success, there’s an excellent EGR thread by @*MP81*. Click HERE and go to Post #31 for pics and location of EGR.


Thanks for the reference Rivergoer... excellent info.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Anything is better than playing doctor on the egr... It's just gonna get full of junk again.

After the battery you can try starting it for a good 10 minutes. The EGR and throttle valve go on a self test whenever you power on the car, sometimes it's enough to free them. Just be careful not to ruin your glow plugs ( I doubt you can do that on these cars but should still be said anyway).

If not the other guys have good info on manually freeing and cleaning them.


----------



## Plomaman (May 15, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Anything is better than playing doctor on the egr... It's just gonna get full of junk again.
> 
> After the battery you can try starting it for a good 10 minutes. The EGR and throttle valve go on a self test whenever you power on the car, sometimes it's enough to free them. Just be careful not to ruin your glow plugs ( I doubt you can do that on these cars but should still be said anyway).
> 
> If not the other guys have good info on manually freeing and cleaning them.


Sounds good. If anyone has any information about manually removing and cleaning the egr my Cruze diesel it would be greatly appreciated. I did a search and didnt see anything in the way of a tutorial for removal.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Plomaman said:


> Thanks again! I'll try this first but my gut is telling me its the EGR. The mileage of 74K added to the car sitting in a repair shop points to EGR. Do you think when a CTD with mileage sits around for a while without running, the carbon somehow solidifies? I read another post of an almost identical situation where this guys Cruze was sideswiped and put into an autobody shop for only a week before the EGR went bad and wouldnt start.


Honestly, anything can happen - you'll see if you have to pull it (or via the pics in the other thread - assuming all of them are still working), it gets _nasty_

But definitely try the easy solution first...no reason not to, and would suck to pull the EGR (it's not horrible, but it's not all that fun, either) and find it not to be the culprit.


----------

